# My two 811s just went "black"...what happened?



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

So I am a new (1 1/2 month old) E* customer with a 3-room install and OTA, consisting of 2 811s and a 942. The 942 had some OTA sensitivities at first, which I've resolved with a variable attentuator, but the 811s hadn't given me a lick of trouble...until now. They barked when a local OTA changed their PSIP and I had to rescan. That was a few days ago. Then, last night, this happened...

Suddenly, without so much as a warning, both my 811s are essentially useless. I haven't checked whether a download/update occured, but here's what's happening. Both boxes see the complete guide, but there is zero picture and sound (all black) and the backgrounds to all the menus are gone, i.e. just the white type. Weird. So, I see all guide data, the signal is good and green lights on all transponders...but see nothing. And nothing in the setup/environment/wiring has changed.

WTF? Anyone have an idea what caused this and if there's a fix? My 942 is working just fine.

I see echoes of my symptoms elsewhere, but nothing put so succinctly, so I thought I'd call out and see if anyone knows the cause and (hopefully) possible solution.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Hard to tell without more info. It could be a lnb or switch failure if the 811's are hooked up by themselves somehow.

Have you tried doing a hard reboot on the 811's?

It seems very hard to believe that both 811's could act up at the same time unless its like I said a switch failure of sorts. Something they both have in common another words.


----------



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

They're on the same LNB and switch as my 942, which is working fine. Not sure how the switch/LNB would target only the 811s.

I should say that they were working fine until one of the local OTAs changed their PSIP and I had to rescan on both boxes. Saw the black screen on one box but just shut down, thinking a restart would suffice--the other box worked fine. Then, last night, a couple of days after the rescan incident, both boxes now are 'black'. I hear that the 811s OTA tuner is buggy, but why that would black out ALL channels is a mind bender.

I haven't done a hard reboot--how is that done?


----------



## datwell (Jan 26, 2005)

shanewalker said:


> I haven't done a hard reboot--how is that done?


Power the units down and then unplug the electical cord. Wait a few minutes and plug them back up.

da Doug


----------



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

I thought that would be what you mean. I did that (had to do that on very rare occasion with my D* recievers in the way back), but maybe I didn't wait long enough. I gave it about a minute unplugged...should I give it longer?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Need some clarification here. Are the Dish SAT channels working OK and your just having problems with OTA?

If thats whats going on you made to delete your OTA channels and rescan.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Press and hold the power button on the front of the 811's for 5-10 seconds, and allow them to reboot (from your post it sounds like you just turned them off, if you've already done this please forgive). If that doesn't work, then you can try restoring to factory defualts, remove ALL of your OTA locals from the locals menu (where you go to scan and add both analog and digital channels) and remove any OTA locals in any favorite list, power the 811s off, then pull the plug for thirty seconds or so, plug them back in, rescan your locals and re-add them to your favorite list(s) if you use favorites, and see if that fixes it. 

If not, call Dish!

NOTE: Restoring back to defualts should remove your OTA locals for you, but make sure. I've done it before and it didn't remove my locals or erase my favorite list. So make sure before you put your 811s into standby mode and unplug them.


----------



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

1) ibglowin -- All channels are affected. I see a full guide, but not pic/sound for any channel. AND the menu is messed-up, it has no background, colored buttons, just white type.

2) tonyp56 -- Thanks, yes, I'd only done a power down/unplug, no holding of the power button. I'll try that (and if I have to, a factory default reset and rescan).

Any idea if this is a common 811 OTA software bug or what?

Thanks for the input, BTW.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

shanewalker said:


> Any idea if this is a common 811 OTA software bug or what?


I believe that either Jason Nipp or Ron Barry (Admin and Mod here at DBStalk.com) have reported a very similar situation, and as far as I know it was a one time thing. However, be prepaired for a few bugs here and there when it comes to the 811, because the 811 has it's share of bugs (though considerably less now than when I first got my 811 in March of 04), nothing to major, just stuff that is a little annoying from time to time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

What you are describing sounds like a BSOD (Black Screen of Death). Since you are able to get to your menu and your guide info . From reading your posts it sound like the picture did not come back after a reboot? This would place it out of the BSOD catagory and I would suspect one of two things. Tony suggested what is termed as a soft reboot. That should be the first step, followed by a hard reboot, followed by a factory default. Ofcourse this is a generalization and it would depend on the symptoms.

Also, Can you provide a bit more detail as to a possible triggering event. Did you make some changes to your configuration? Do anything in particular before both boxes went south. What version are you running. 287 or 284. If both went out at the same time I would suspect something in the OTA triggered it. That is if you have OTA hooked to both. Could have also been something at the switch. Hard to say at this point.

1) Try changing the resolution on the 811 to 480p and see if you get the picture back. 
2) As Tony suggested, Reset to factory defaults. However I would suggest the following procedure. Sorry Tony if you laid this out, but I don't have time to read all the posts. 

A) Reset to Factory Defaults. 
B) Do a Hard Reboot. (Pull the Plug)
C) Reset again to Factory Defaults 
D) Do a Hard Reboot again. 

The reason I suggest twice is as indicated by Tony. I have seen some times were everything does not get cleared out with factory defaults. Specially if you have OTA configured. 

If you get the picture back. I would not add any OTA for a while to see if the problem jumps back at you. By while I talking maybe a day. If it does not, then slowly add channels back manually if possible to see if there is a particular channel that does not play nicely. Or you can take the other approach, add all your OTA channels and if it happens again follow approach 1. 

I assume this just happend and has only happend once? I have not heard of a BSOD happening across reboots. I assume that no channels display while this is happening and we are not just talking about one channel.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

As to this particular problem Tony, I don't think I have seen a BSOD happen across reboots. It is usually cleared with a hard reboot. Jason might have but this one does not sound familar. The BSOD does, but across reboots and on two boxes at once points to something external triggering it.


----------



## KWB3 (May 11, 2005)

My 811 did the same thing last night. I had to do a hard reboot to have everything come back. It was fine for the rest of the night but I haven't messed with it today...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A few weeks back I had the BSOD on my 811, and the strange-looking menu effect you reported. I powered down, unplugged for a few minutes and when I powered back up, it was back to what looked like normal, whatever that is.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

shanewalker said:


> So I am a new (1 1/2 month old) E* customer with a 3-room install and OTA, consisting of 2 811s and a 942. The 942 had some OTA sensitivities at first, which I've resolved with a variable attentuator, but the 811s hadn't given me a lick of trouble...until now. They barked when a local OTA changed their PSIP and I had to rescan. That was a few days ago. Then, last night, this happened...
> 
> Suddenly, without so much as a warning, both my 811s are essentially useless. I haven't checked whether a download/update occured, but here's what's happening. Both boxes see the complete guide, but there is zero picture and sound (all black) and the backgrounds to all the menus are gone, i.e. just the white type. Weird. So, I see all guide data, the signal is good and green lights on all transponders...but see nothing. And nothing in the setup/environment/wiring has changed.
> 
> ...


What your describing sure sounds like an old bug we refer to as BSOD (Black Screen of Death). Software rev P287 brought it back to a certain extent. If your 811's have been sub'ed for that short of time they are running this software version.


----------



## shanewalker (May 4, 2005)

I got both 811s back up and running after hard resetting both boxes as suggested. Suppose it may have been the BSOD...hopefully a rare occurance from here on out. I think the PSIP shuffle and a succession of rescans in the OTA tuner really freaked the boxes out. Thanks for all the input folks.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

I am still getting BSOD's every single time I watch TV. I have called Dish at least 10 times on this, no work around. Why am I still with Dish.?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

C*Tedesco said:


> I am still getting BSOD's every single time I watch TV. I have called Dish at least 10 times on this, no work around. Why am I still with Dish.?


Step 1: Unplug your 811. Wait 30 seconds. Plug it back in.

Next, some things to stay away from on the current software (3.33):

a.) Do not use the guide without video preview (a.k.a the full screen EPG). This has been known to cause BSOD.

b.) Do not use channel up and down buttons on your remote to channel surf. Especailly on OTA channels. Instead, use the on screen guide to change channels. This has been known to cause the No Info bug which can trigger other problems including possibly a BSOD.

Other than those software issues does your 811 have adequate ventilation?

Also, when do the BSOD's seem to happen? Is there any regularity to the crashes? I.e. when you view a certain channel or press a certain button, etc?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

When I was getting regular BSOD's it was due to a voltage drop through my entire house. This is when I added a UPS to my receivers and power inserter. I tracked the voltage drops with a Disturbance recorder.

I have not seen the BSOD bug but a couple times since...and I know those subsequent BSOD's were attributed to a known bug.


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I have heard of using the guide in menu instead. Also, everytime I get the BSOD, I would follow those instructions to unplug, wait, plug back in. 

This just got to be too much, because the 811 is a flawed unit. So I have cancelled Dish and gone with Direct TV. Didn't want to go through the hassel, but now Direct offers locals in HD through the dish. had to make the change.


----------



## DougRuss (Oct 16, 2005)

This is their way to get 811 Owners to Upgrade !! 

Sneaky Little Bugers..........:nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Good luck on your move, I hope your experience with your new service provider is one you are happier with.

It is my understanding P334 will clear up the issue with surfing and no info. However I do not recall hearing that this ever lead to anything other than the no Info bug. So there may have been more going on in your case than has been identified. 

So I wish you well and ask that the discussion of extreme displeasure in your previous service provider be taken out of the support forum and back into the general forum. 


Thanks,
Jason


----------

